# Xperia Tipo Photo Samples



## varunparakh (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey guys, 

These samples are nothing substantial, the camera produces sub par images, add a noob photographer to it, and these are the results you get, will post other things wrt Tipo, as we move on!

Lemme know what else is needed!

*i49.tinypic.com/539pox.jpg
*SAME IMAGE WITH DIFFERENT FILTERS : 1.BEACH 2. NIGHT 3. NORMAL 4. MAX EXPOSURE*
*i46.tinypic.com/55mxx.jpg *i45.tinypic.com/2qut7kk.jpg

Check attachments for larger pictures


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks 

Doesn't seem as terrible as I'd hoped. Pretty decent


----------



## theserpent (Sep 24, 2012)

post the cell pics  and a review


----------



## dexbg (Sep 24, 2012)

These look pretty dull when coming from a SONY product..


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Sep 24, 2012)

yeah.. clarity is very low.


----------



## bhushan2k (Oct 21, 2012)

review please..  nice shots btw..


----------

